# Metal detection



## Mike1950 (Jan 21, 2012)

Do any of you use a metal detector? If so what brand and what kind of results do you get. I do not mill but do resaw some reclaimed lumber and 90% of lumber is urban. Is the wood wizard any good? Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't use one for my logs. I used to have a Garrett Grand Master Hunter when I was into coin& relic hunting but I don't have one at all now. I sure need one to find my 10mm. Will have to borrow my dad's oldie. 

These guys like the Garrett line of detectors for logs & lumber over the Lumber Wizard. The wizard has mixed reviews, and having owned two Garrett metal detectors if it were me I'd definitely put my trust in Garrett since I'm familiar with their performance & reliability. Plus the factory is within an hour drive of my house. Plus I have met Charles and he's a super guy. Plus they are made in the USA. 

Plus, come to think of it, I probably need to get another metal detector. I mean after all, I have to find my Glock. Thanks for talking me into it. 


.


----------



## JMC (Jan 21, 2012)

This is what I use and it's great, you could probably shop for a cheaper place to buy not sure. Got my 1st one at yard sale $5.00 didn't work, just needed a battery I figure was worth gamble and I won. Consider the blades you save if you do a lot of sawing and worth full price.
http://www.opticsplanet.net/garrett-super-scanner-v-hand-held-metal-detector.html


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 21, 2012)

JMC, Thanks for the link!!!


----------



## JMC (Jan 21, 2012)

You're very welcome.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Mar 10, 2012)

Here is the detector Im thinking about getting, and yes it has a LAZER!!!
http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2003820/35513/lumber-wizard-40-metal-detector-with-laser-light.aspx
Happy hunting!


----------



## EricJS (Mar 11, 2012)

West River WoodWorks said:


> Here is the detector Im thinking about getting, and yes it has a LAZER!!!
> http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2003820/35513/lumber-wizard-40-metal-detector-with-laser-light.aspx
> Happy hunting!



The Lumber Wizard is OK, I've had one for several years & it saved my planer blades a few times. If you want to check logs - or lumber thicker than 12/4 I'd recommend the Garrett.


----------



## CodyS (Mar 11, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I don't use one for my logs. I used to have a Garrett Grand Master Hunter when I was into coin& relic hunting but I don't have one at all now. I sure need one to find my 10mm. Will have to borrow my dad's oldie.
> 
> These guys like the Garrett line of detectors for logs & lumber over the Lumber Wizard. The wizard has mixed reviews, and having owned two Garrett metal detectors if it were me I'd definitely put my trust in Garrett since I'm familiar with their performance & reliability. Plus the factory is within an hour drive of my house. Plus I have met Charles and he's a super guy. Plus they are made in the USA.
> 
> ...



Every time I read that you lost your glock, I think to myself, damn over here you could be locked up for that:wacko1:(that's if you can afford a licence for one in the first place)! :wacko1:


----------

